# worried, stressed.



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*worried, stressed. Update again!*

*UPDATE(3rd update)*
*
So im still awake with my freeda, she had what appears 2 be a cluster of seizures, she stopped seizing a while ago but her jaw is stiff, i can't sleep. Im worried that if i fall sleep something will happen , i have her in a fully padded soft cloth carrier i had bought recenlty n never used, and have a blankie with her. They said it's the best thing 2 do for her right now, that prevents her from falling down and hurting herself. I held her for like 2 hours just loving on her while she had her " cluster of seizures ". I still can't beleive this is happening, it's never happened before...although the vet was right im still scared, im waiting for them to open to take her back and have them prescribe something. just a waiting game for now, i have her where i can see her she looks so miserable !!! i don't like this one bit, im no longer conserned about the car, her life is way more important i need 2 have this money incase she needs more done. As far as tomorrow goes i am keeping my son home, since he is concerned about freeda as well and well i also have no way of getting him to school i have no family here they are 600 miles away from us. And well i don't know anyone here in town, The bus driver of the school will not pick him up here cause they say texas law wont let them since he has 2 be 2 miles away from school for pick up, mind you i did a speedomedor check recently due to the car breaking down before and the speedomedor said we live 2.2 miles away from school...so i will be calling school after i get freeda 2 the vet, thankfully my partners mom is lending us the van for one day till we get things sorted and 2 get freeda into the vet...so for now im up i have a huge headache but im more worried about my babygirl! 
*
*Update (second update)***
*
*So a while ago she had a full blown seizure, so tomorrow first thing im taking her back to the vet. He had said if it was seizures he will put her on seizure medicine wich she will probably have to take for life. I just bought a baby dropper to give her water with sugar if she happens to stop drinking. Im staying up 2night for sure, i don't want to leave her alone at all. When she had the seizure she really scared me and i know she's scared, so i am definatly watching her all night and going first thing in the morning back 2 the vet to see what he can prescribe. I called there after hours center and they said for now all i can do is baby her and keep her safe n hydrated, im so anxious i wanted 2 take her back to the vets now of course they are closed now, and the emergency hospital said to do what the vet recomended and comfort her. I am going insane my poor freeda. as u all know i recently lost my peanut cause of old age, i cannot lose my freeda also. im scared, i refuse 2 give up on her, i will due what i have 2 to make sure she is safe . as far as my car goes, i wont be taking it to the auto place tomorrow cause i might need that money for vet costs. wich i know u all agree with me, freedas life comes first! So i am contacting my sons school tomorrow, and explaning my situation, if they refuse to pick him up on the bus then he will be home schooled till the end of summer. please pray for my freeda ty all.*

*UPDATE*** *if you have'nt read the bottom , pls read before u read the update***(first update)*

*
The vet called and according to hi he still thinks it's the begining of seizures. He says it usually accurs during the ages of 3-5 (when it starts) specially in smaller dogs, like chis. She had some signs of minor dehydration also. But he also said she may of just ate a toxic plant or bug outside and it's causing her to have seizures..So pretty much i have'nt gotten an acurate diagnosis..he said keep giving her nutrical and keep her drinking fluids and if she does'nt want a drink 2 force her with a baby dropper. I am prepared 2 stay up tonight, i still think something really wrong is goin on with her, about an hour ago, she started acting really strange i took her to go potty and she started foaming again, and running as if she was over excited and hyper, pacing.
*
*
(original post)****
Where do i begin, It's been such a stressful day. I took a nap earlier today cause i have a terrible ear infection, i did'nt want 2 make the girls lay there with me since they were wide awake, so i put them in there play area. They have a small fenced in area where they can get inside the house and go out as they please, with food and water inside (doggie proofed area), So when i woke up i asked my partner to bring the girls for me, she was heading out the door cause she was picking up our son. So she brought them 2 me n quickly left, i was laying there loving on my girls still half sleep, when i noticed freeda acting strange, i quickly sat up, looked at her and she started foaming at the mouth..i panicked cleaned her up and called my partner ...told her what was going on, she was waiting 4 our son Guy to get out of school. Meanwhile Im holding freeda and she did it again ..OK this time im really freaking out, first i thought maybe she drank 2 much water cause sometimes when she does she throws it up if she over drank, But this was foamy and she started acting strange. I went outside 2 wait for them 2 come home so we could go 2 the vet, she kept doing it outside 2 and i noticed when she would start foaming shed get really shaky, and start kicking her back legs (like when dogs go potty, and her teeth would chatter, and shed act really weird almost like a seizure (witch shes never had one before), then shed quickly stop and snapped out of it.. so we called the vet n asked if they could work her in asap. So we are on our way 2 the vet's office now, and we noticed the car smelled weird like it was burning (electrical burning smell), we arrive at the vets office and my son n partner are freaking out about the car cause at this point it was really burning, i'm like look right now Freeda is more important n has 2 be seen , we will worry about the car later. 

Vet had 2 do blood work, checked her completely, no temperature, and at this point she stopped foaming. She got a needle stuck in her neck and is not happy!! I am home now waiting for the blood work results, On the way here the car starts 2 smell like fire again...ugh! So the vet's office was very expensive witch i totally don't care cause i am willing to do anything to keep my girls healthy, even if i can't afford to get the car fixed or checked this month. I won't let nothing happen to my girls, people think i take them 2 the vet for every little thing, but the vet said what if she ate a caterpillar or snail witch can be very toxic to dogs.

So now i wait to see what the vet's blood work shows*** stressed, sick, worried...i need a hug!!

*sorry if im goin on and on about this but im still freaking out and am anxious for the vet 2 open** *


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is a BIG HUG from me!!!
You poor thing, what a stressful day!
This is now the third thread about an emergency vet visit today,
what is happening?! Poor pups! Please keep us posted on the blood
results. Sending lots of good vibes your way. Give Freeda a big kiss
on the nose from me!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How very scary!!! The foaming at the mouth makes me think she could have gotten into something toxic ... a toad maybe? We had a cat years ago that licked a toad and OMG - the foaming at the mouth was horrifying. The secrete a poison through their skin. I hope you find out what caused the episode and that your car repairs are minor.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

How terrible! I hope the bloodwork comes back fine and with some answers. It really does sound like she got into something poisonous. Our one boy got into something outside ( mushroom, lizard, toad, who knows) and then had a seizure. No mouth foaming though. It is so so scarey...so sorry you had to go through that. Hang in there & love each other lots! Hugs from us to you!  and good luck with the auto


----------



## Barneys_Mom99 (Nov 27, 2011)

My doberman foams when she touches a toad - really looks scary. Hope your dog is better and nothing more serious comes up.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

That's a really bad day! I'm so sorry your baby is sick,
I'm sending big hugs to you all! :sad5:

When will they get the bloodwork back ?


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope Freeda going to be ok you must be so worried about her big hug for you.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor Freeda! And poor you for having such a crappy day Some days it just all goes down hill and we just need a big hug and someone to tell us it's going to get better! Hope you, Freeda and the car are all 100% soon


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

ty all hugs ****


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

my little poodle just starting having seizures. The first one was New Years Day. Was short lived. Next one was 3 wk ago and was a cluster. She was jerking and so on and lots of slippery slobber coming out of her mouth. Rushed her to the vet and it took 3 doses of Valium to get the last one stopped. She is now on Phenobarbital , twice a day for life. So far no more seizures. After a seizure they are very unsettled and nervous and HUNGRY. I sat up with her all night long and she was up and down, up and down and shallow fast breathing until about 1am. She is 6 1/2 yrs old, almost 6 lb and should be about 4 1/2 lb. She is doing OK for now, and I am getting less nervous as time goes on.

pam in TX


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Keep us updated.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*reply to post.*

That seems the same as my freeda, she has had a cluster of them since we came home from the vets office. Alot of slober and her jaw seems stiff. He had already said if that's what it was he would prescribe her that , but she did'nt start having them till we got home. I hope i can get her on the meds first thing later, how long did it take for ur baby to snap out of it? freeda just doesnt seem like herself at all  she even went potty on herself during one episode. im so scared.



pjknust said:


> my little poodle just starting having seizures. The first one was New Years Day. Was short lived. Next one was 3 wk ago and was a cluster. She was jerking and so on and lots of slippery slobber coming out of her mouth. Rushed her to the vet and it took 3 doses of Valium to get the last one stopped. She is now on Phenobarbital , twice a day for life. So far no more seizures. After a seizure they are very unsettled and nervous and HUNGRY. I sat up with her all night long and she was up and down, up and down and shallow fast breathing until about 1am. She is 6 1/2 yrs old, almost 6 lb and should be about 4 1/2 lb. She is doing OK for now, and I am getting less nervous as time goes on.
> 
> pam in TX


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

poor freeda! im sendin good vibes and warm hugs to you all <3 i hope its nothing crazy and can be an easy fix. you are such a great mom as well as ur partner to your baby freeda  please keep us all up to date


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

thank you, i need all the hugs i can get tonight, i just gave her some nutrical and some water. 6 more hours and the vet opens, im so anxious.



pigeonsheep said:


> poor freeda! im sendin good vibes and warm hugs to you all <3 i hope its nothing crazy and can be an easy fix. you are such a great mom as well as ur partner to your baby freeda  please keep us all up to date


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wawies said:


> thank you, i need all the hugs i can get tonight, i just gave her some nutrical and some water. 6 more hours and the vet opens, im so anxious.


hope all goes well in 6 hours! :daisy:


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Freeda is sleeping finally, the vet will be open soon. I was able 2 stay awake with her, poor baby she is so tired and sound sleep. 2 hours to go and they will be open.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, what a nightmare! Keep us posted. I hope the vet can get her on meds right away so her seizures stop. Poor baby.


----------



## BrianaNicole (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry Freeda is going through this. I can't imagine how scary it must be. I'm keeping her in my thoughts. <3


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

"Panda" had 4 that morning, all in a row, each one worse than the one before. Her last one started the minute we walked into the vets office and it was about 15 min long. They kept her for the day, did blood work and started her on Phenobarbitol . I give her one 16 mg tablet per day, halved at 8am and 8pm. So far she hasnt had another seizure. Its been 3 weeks. I watched her like a hawk for days. She has to have blood work again in 60 days to test PB level. And bloodwork every year or so to check her liver because PB is hard on the liver. There are also other meds to take for seizures but PB is the usually the one they start out with. Thanks goodness I live in the South and in a small town. Vet bills are not that expensive. The complete blood panel is only $80 and 60 tablets are $15. 

pam in TX


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, you have been through a lot! . Big hugs to you and your little Freeda. Hope everything is ok. Sending big healing vibes to Freeda and a big hug to you! ((((((wawies)))))


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*Final Update*

*Final update****
*
Tears in my eyes and pain in my heart. Freeda went to the vet after everything i did and everything the vet did, her seizure damage was irriversable, i am in total shock and at of loss of words.....how do i go on? i was faced with the hardest thing in my life, the vet said there was nothing more to be done, her brain had suffered 2 much all ready and she just gave up. How can a vet suggest putting her 2 sleep, how can i let them do it, why couldnt they do more, i did the right thing , where did i go wrong, how can puting her 2 sleep be the only way..freeda came home, went to sleep and never woke up...my heart is broken, i dont wanna sound over dramatic, but i contemplated dying myself. id give my life for my pets, money wasnt an issue, i took her to the vet so where did i go wrong, why did this happen , i was already greiving for peanut, now i lost my freeda, this is not fair and i just am in shock...it's like her lil body coulnt handle it and she just gave up, the vet said she felt no pain , as she wasnt even there anymore, didnt even know who i was, she couldnt even look at me, i couldnt let go. i wanted 2 fight it and make her better, how can a damn vet not cure her? i would of loved her no matter what the outcome was, i already knew shed never be the same, but i never expected her to just go like this. i am heartbroken, i asked god to take me instead. is that being over dramatic, my dogs are my life how can this happen, i always took care of my dogs, took em to the vet, made sure they ate, gave them a great life, did everything for them, it could of costed 1million dollers and i would not mind paying it as long as she was safe and ok, why did this happen. This is a huge eyeopener...i cant go on like this right now, i feel, like why couldnt they do more, why didnt i just take her somewhere else.....irreversable damage? she was in there care and they failed 2 do there damn job, i will never go to that vets office again, ever! Freeda was the healthyest dog ever according to her vet, so wat triggered her seizures, all he said was most small breeds go though this, why my freeda, wasnt it enogh that i had lost peanut 2. im depressed, sad, in shock, emotional, and i just want my dogs back. what now? where do i go from here, how is this all fair. i dont wish this in any dog, im not selfish but why does this kind of crap happen to people that just want 2 love dogs and give them a good life, i have been crying since it happened...i still cant beleive it.........r.i.p freeda and peanut, now how will i deal with this all, am i a bad person, am i being punished, i just dont get it....sighs*** totally unexpected, if im not on for a while u guys know why i feel like a failure, whas there more i can do , if u pay the damn vet shouldnt he do anything in his power 2 save her? she was so young,full life ahead of her. I feel like ive lost it all, i cannot deal with this anymore...
*

*UPDATE(3rd update)*
*
So im still awake with my freeda, she had what appears 2 be a cluster of seizures, she stopped seizing a while ago but her jaw is stiff, i can't sleep. Im worried that if i fall sleep something will happen , i have her in a fully padded soft cloth carrier i had bought recenlty n never used, and have a blankie with her. They said it's the best thing 2 do for her right now, that prevents her from falling down and hurting herself. I held her for like 2 hours just loving on her while she had her " cluster of seizures ". I still can't beleive this is happening, it's never happened before...although the vet was right im still scared, im waiting for them to open to take her back and have them prescribe something. just a waiting game for now, i have her where i can see her she looks so miserable !!! i don't like this one bit, im no longer conserned about the car, her life is way more important i need 2 have this money incase she needs more done. As far as tomorrow goes i am keeping my son home, since he is concerned about freeda as well and well i also have no way of getting him to school i have no family here they are 600 miles away from us. And well i don't know anyone here in town, The bus driver of the school will not pick him up here cause they say texas law wont let them since he has 2 be 2 miles away from school for pick up, mind you i did a speedomedor check recently due to the car breaking down before and the speedomedor said we live 2.2 miles away from school...so i will be calling school after i get freeda 2 the vet, thankfully my partners mom is lending us the van for one day till we get things sorted and 2 get freeda into the vet...so for now im up i have a huge headache but im more worried about my babygirl! 
*
*Update (second update)***
*
*So a while ago she had a full blown seizure, so tomorrow first thing im taking her back to the vet. He had said if it was seizures he will put her on seizure medicine wich she will probably have to take for life. I just bought a baby dropper to give her water with sugar if she happens to stop drinking. Im staying up 2night for sure, i don't want to leave her alone at all. When she had the seizure she really scared me and i know she's scared, so i am definatly watching her all night and going first thing in the morning back 2 the vet to see what he can prescribe. I called there after hours center and they said for now all i can do is baby her and keep her safe n hydrated, im so anxious i wanted 2 take her back to the vets now of course they are closed now, and the emergency hospital said to do what the vet recomended and comfort her. I am going insane my poor freeda. as u all know i recently lost my peanut cause of old age, i cannot lose my freeda also. im scared, i refuse 2 give up on her, i will due what i have 2 to make sure she is safe . as far as my car goes, i wont be taking it to the auto place tomorrow cause i might need that money for vet costs. wich i know u all agree with me, freedas life comes first! So i am contacting my sons school tomorrow, and explaning my situation, if they refuse to pick him up on the bus then he will be home schooled till the end of summer. please pray for my freeda ty all.*

*UPDATE*** *if you have'nt read the bottom , pls read before u read the update***(first update)*

*
The vet called and according to hi he still thinks it's the begining of seizures. He says it usually accurs during the ages of 3-5 (when it starts) specially in smaller dogs, like chis. She had some signs of minor dehydration also. But he also said she may of just ate a toxic plant or bug outside and it's causing her to have seizures..So pretty much i have'nt gotten an acurate diagnosis..he said keep giving her nutrical and keep her drinking fluids and if she does'nt want a drink 2 force her with a baby dropper. I am prepared 2 stay up tonight, i still think something really wrong is goin on with her, about an hour ago, she started acting really strange i took her to go potty and she started foaming again, and running as if she was over excited and hyper, pacing.
*
*
(original post)****
Where do i begin, It's been such a stressful day. I took a nap earlier today cause i have a terrible ear infection, i did'nt want 2 make the girls lay there with me since they were wide awake, so i put them in there play area. They have a small fenced in area where they can get inside the house and go out as they please, with food and water inside (doggie proofed area), So when i woke up i asked my partner to bring the girls for me, she was heading out the door cause she was picking up our son. So she brought them 2 me n quickly left, i was laying there loving on my girls still half sleep, when i noticed freeda acting strange, i quickly sat up, looked at her and she started foaming at the mouth..i panicked cleaned her up and called my partner ...told her what was going on, she was waiting 4 our son Guy to get out of school. Meanwhile Im holding freeda and she did it again ..OK this time im really freaking out, first i thought maybe she drank 2 much water cause sometimes when she does she throws it up if she over drank, But this was foamy and she started acting strange. I went outside 2 wait for them 2 come home so we could go 2 the vet, she kept doing it outside 2 and i noticed when she would start foaming shed get really shaky, and start kicking her back legs (like when dogs go potty, and her teeth would chatter, and shed act really weird almost like a seizure (witch shes never had one before), then shed quickly stop and snapped out of it.. so we called the vet n asked if they could work her in asap. So we are on our way 2 the vet's office now, and we noticed the car smelled weird like it was burning (electrical burning smell), we arrive at the vets office and my son n partner are freaking out about the car cause at this point it was really burning, i'm like look right now Freeda is more important n has 2 be seen , we will worry about the car later. 

Vet had 2 do blood work, checked her completely, no temperature, and at this point she stopped foaming. She got a needle stuck in her neck and is not happy!! I am home now waiting for the blood work results, On the way here the car starts 2 smell like fire again...ugh! So the vet's office was very expensive witch i totally don't care cause i am willing to do anything to keep my girls healthy, even if i can't afford to get the car fixed or checked this month. I won't let nothing happen to my girls, people think i take them 2 the vet for every little thing, but the vet said what if she ate a caterpillar or snail witch can be very toxic to dogs.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

im so sorry....i really dont know what to say. but never say you give up on life. freeda and peanut would never forgive you!  its hard when they die so young...im still worried about my dex sufferin as well. you can NEVER know with dogs...one day they're here runnin after you and playin fetch...the next they're sick...too sick to do anything....i really am sorry for what happened. i hope you find comfort. just know you gave them the best life they can ever imagine and hoped for <3


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry sweetie, please don't blame yourself!
I can't imagine what you must be feeling right now,
just know I'm here if you need to talk. You are not
alone, there are many people on here who are here
for you, through good and bad. Hugs.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh I am just so sad to hear this. I can't imagine. Godspeed to your little Freeda. I hope she has found Peanut and they are together. So very sorry. I wish there was something I could say to ease your grief.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Huge hugs. I dont know what else to offer except hugs and sympathy.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Bless your heart. I'm so sorry.

I know it hurts, but now Freeda is no longer in pain.
She's not confused or hurting anymore. Her life
was filled with your love and I know that it was
amazing. 

If there is anything I can do, or if you need someone
to talk to, myself and many others are here for you.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

We are sending you strength and love in this very sad and difficult time. This is just the very worst part for pet owners, yet we all must face it at some point due to aging or sickness. Be strong, grieve and know she ( and Peanut) sit at the Rainbow Bridge with you, their loving caretaker in their hearts. 
Much love, Melanie & her Crew <3


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this, I know you don't know me - but you went out of your way to give me a warm welcome on here. Please know that you and Freda are in my thoughts. Rach xxx


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am very very sorry for your double dose of tragedy. Maybe we have got to believe there is a better plan for these special babies. What else can it be? There is no other reason. You have to be strong, no matter how hard it is & go on. Don't stop sharing all the love you have. Your pups wouldn't want you not to share that love. Know that their love for also still goes on. Life really sux sometimes and it's hard to understand, but someday we will see the big picture and know the truth. Just know that you did everything you could & you did it right. Don't give up as so many need you. I know that there isn't much anyone can say to ease your pain and grief, but there is lots of love for you and the way you love these babies. Don't throw that away--Stay strong and take all the good that you had with these babies and treasure that forever! A very Big Big hug from me to you.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just seeing this and I am so very sorry! How shocking for her to be fine one moment and then gone the next. I don't have the words, but know that I am thinking of you. We will be here for you. Rest in Peace little Freeda.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't imagine how she or you is feeling right now! I will keep you both in my heart. I hope she is alright! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss....I've been thru this a few times in my life time...when they go so fast with no warning...Its always very difficult to deal with...just know your not alone...

Nancy


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Just wanted you to know I too am so very, very sorry. I do know what it is like to lose your beloved pet who is healthy one day and sick unto death the next and you think you did everything possible and cant understand why, and second guess everything you did and wish you could go back and do anything different, but you don't know what you would do different because in truth there is nothing you can do different. Please know that there are people who know how you feel and care and are praying for you.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*last update..*

*Final update**
*
Tears in my eyes and pain in my heart. Freeda went to the vet after everything i did and everything the vet did, her seizure damage was irriversable, i am in total shock and at of loss of words..how do i go on? i was faced with the hardest thing in my life, the vet said there was nothing more to be done, her brain had suffered 2 much all ready and she just gave up. How can a vet suggest putting her 2 sleep, how can i let them do it, why couldnt they do more, i did the right thing , where did i go wrong, how can puting her 2 sleep be the only way..freeda came home, went to sleep and never woke up...my heart is broken, i dont wanna sound over dramatic, but i contemplated dying myself. id give my life for my pets, money wasnt an issue, i took her to the vet so where did i go wrong, why did this happen , i was already greiving for peanut, now i lost my freeda, this is not fair and i just am in shock..it's like her lil body coulnt handle it and she just gave up, the vet said she felt no pain, as she wasnt even there anymore, didnt even know who i was, she couldnt even look at me, i couldnt let go. i wanted 2 fight it and make her better, how can a damn vet not cure her? i would of loved her no matter what the outcome was, i already knew shed never be the same, but i never expected her to just go like this. i am heartbroken, i asked god to take me instead. is that being over dramatic, my dogs are my life how can this happen, i always took care of my dogs, took em to the vet, made sure they ate, gave them a great life, did everything for them, it could of costed 1million dollers and i would not mind paying it as long as she was safe and ok, why did this happen. This is a huge eyeopener..i cant go on like this right now, i feel, like why couldnt they do more, why didnt i just take her somewhere else.....irreversable damage? she was in there care and they failed 2 do there damn job, i will never go to that vets office again, ever! Freeda was the healthyest dog ever according to her vet, so wat triggered her seizures, all he said was most small breeds go though this, why my freeda, wasnt it enogh that i had lost peanut 2. im depressed, sad, in shock, emotional, and i just want my dogs back. what now? where do i go from here, how is this all fair. i dont wish this in any dog, im not selfish but why does this kind of crap happen to people that just want 2 love dogs and give them a good life, i have been crying since it happened...i still cant beleive it..r.i.p freeda and peanut, now how will i deal with this all, am i a bad person, am i being punished, i just dont get it..sighs* totally unexpected, if im not on for a while u guys know why i feel like a failure, whas there more i can do , if u pay the damn vet shouldnt he do anything in his power 2 save her? she was so young,full life ahead of her. I feel like ive lost it all, i cannot deal with this anymore.
*

*UPDATE(3rd update)*
*
So im still awake with my freeda, she had what appears 2 be a cluster of seizures, she stopped seizing a while ago but her jaw is stiff, i can't sleep. Im worried that if i fall sleep something will happen , i have her in a fully padded soft cloth carrier i had bought recenlty n never used, and have a blankie with her. They said it's the best thing 2 do for her right now, that prevents her from falling down and hurting herself. I held her for like 2 hours just loving on her while she had her " cluster of seizures ". I still can't beleive this is happening, it's never happened before..although the vet was right im still scared, im waiting for them to open to take her back and have them prescribe something. just a waiting game for now, i have her where i can see her she looks so miserable! i don't like this one bit, im no longer conserned about the car, her life is way more important i need 2 have this money incase she needs more done. As far as tomorrow goes i am keeping my son home, since he is concerned about freeda as well and well i also have no way of getting him to school i have no family here they are 600 mls away from us. And well i don't know anyone here in town, The bus driver of the school will not pick him up here cause they say texas law wont let them since he has 2 be 2 miles away from school for pick up, mind you i did a speedomedor check recently due to the car breaking down before and the speedomedor said we live 2.2 miles away from school.so i will be calling school after i get freeda 2 the vet, thankfully my partners mom is lending us the van for one day till we get things sorted and 2 get freeda into the vet...so for now im up i have a huge headache but im more worried about my babygirl! 
*
*Update (second update)*
*
*So a while ago she had a full blown seizure, so tomorrow first thing im taking her back to the vet. He had said if it was seizures he will put her on seizure medicine wich she will probably have to take for life. I just bought a baby dropper to give her water with sugar if she happens to stop drinking. Im staying up 2night for sure, i don't want to leave her alone at all. When she had the seizure she really scared me and i know she's scared, so i am definatly watching her all night and going first thing in the morning back 2 the vet to see what he can prescribe. I called there after hours center and they said for now all i can do is baby her and keep her safe n hydrated, im so anxious i wanted 2 take her back to the vets now of course they are closed now, and the emergency hospital said to do what the vet recomended and comfort her. I am going insane my poor freeda. as u all know i recently lost my peanut cause of old age, i cannot lose my freeda also. im scared, i refuse 2 give up on her, i will due what i have 2 to make sure she is safe . as far as my car goes, i wont be taking it to the auto place tomorrow cause i might need that money for vet costs. wich i know u all agree with me, freedas life comes first! So i am contacting my sons school tomorrow, and explaning my situation, if they refuse to pick him up on the bus then he will be home schooled till the end of summer. please pray for my freeda ty all.*

*UPDATE** *if you have'nt read the bottom , pls read before u read the update*(first update)*

*
The vet called and according to hi he still thinks it's the begining of seizures. He says it usually accurs during the ages of 3-5 (when it starts) specially in smaller dogs, like chis. She had some signs of minor dehydration also. But he also said she may of just ate a toxic plant or bug outside and it's causing her to have seizures..So pretty much i have'nt gotten an acurate diagnosis..he said keep giving her nutrical and keep her drinking fluids and if she does'nt want a drink 2 force her with a baby dropper. I am prepared 2 stay up tonight, i still think something really wrong is goin on with her, about an hour ago, she started acting really strange i took her to go potty and she started foaming again, and running as if she was over excited and hyper, pacing.
*
*
(original post)**
Where do i begin, It's been such a stressful day. I took a nap earlier today cause i have a terrible ear infection, i did'nt want 2 make the girls lay there with me since they were wide awake, so i put them in there play area. They have a small fenced in area where they can get inside the house and go out as they please, with food and water inside (dog proofed area), So when i woke up i asked my partner to bring the girls for me, she was heading out the door cause she was picking up our son. So she brought them 2 me n quickly left, i was laying there loving on my girls still half sleep, when i noticed freeda acting strange, i quickly sat up, looked at her and she started foaming at the mouth..i panicked cleaned her up and called my partner ...told her what was going on, she was waiting 4 our son Guy to get out of school. Meanwhile Im holding freeda and she did it again ..OK this time im really freaking out, first i thought maybe she drank 2 much water cause sometimes when she does she throws it up if she over drank, But this was foamy and she started acting strange. I went outside 2 wait for them 2 come home so we could go 2 the vet, she kept doing it outside 2 and i noticed when she would start foaming shed get really shaky, and start kicking her back legs (like when dogs go potty, and her teeth would chatter, and shed act really weird almost like a seizure (witch shes never had one before), then shed quickly stop and snapped out of it.. so we called the vet n asked if they could work her in asap. So we are on our way 2 the vet's office now, and we noticed the car smelled weird like it was burning (electrical burning smell), we arrive at the vets office and my son n partner are freaking out about the car cause at this point it was really burning, i'm like look right now Freeda is more important n has 2 be seen , we will worry about the car later. 

Vet had 2 do blood work, checked her completely, no temperature, and at this point she stopped foaming. She got a needle stuck in her neck and is not happy!! I am home now waiting for the blood work results, On the way here the car starts 2 smell like fire again...ugh! So the vet's office was very expensive witch i totally don't care cause i am willing to do anything to keep my girls healthy, even if i can't afford to get the car fixed or checked this month. I won't let nothing happen to my girls, people think i take them 2 the vet for every little thing, but the vet said what if she ate a caterpillar or snail witch can be very toxic to dogs.

So now i wait to see what the vet's blood work shows* stressed, sick, worried..i need a hug!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

was trying to update the first post and it posted here again...blah i cant do anything right anymore. sorry!


----------

